# apache AND ftp ?



## snail (7. April 2002)

hi leutz,

kann ich unter apache auch ftp einrichten? und wenn ja wie?

danke im voraus  

gruss snail


----------



## SchwarzerWolf (23. April 2002)

göaub nich das des wirklich geht aba kannst ja programmnehmen als ftp server wie serv-u und ein verz freigeben


----------

